# 3 Canadian soldiers killed, 5 hurt in Afghan attack



## RackMaster (Sep 3, 2008)

Another great loss. 

RIP Brothers!



> *3 Canadian soldiers killed, 5 hurt in Afghan attack*
> 
> *Soldiers were based in Shilo, Man.*
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP Warriors


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 3, 2008)

Rest Well.  Thoughts and prayers for their families, friends and comrades in arms


----------



## elle (Sep 3, 2008)

Rest In Peace, young men.  

Your nation honours your service and sacrifice.


----------



## tova (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP Warriors!


----------

